# Xxfx having a hard time identifying the rest of the letters!



## Liily (Jul 9, 2014)

Uhm hey guys! how are you? I literally made an account just to figure this out, I´ve tried typing myself and I haven´t succeeded at all, everytime I think I use a certain function I start to think I also use the other one too. What I´m pretty sure of is that I´m an F, and the rest is a mistery. I´ll try writing some facts about myself and maybe you can tell me which functions you see in them, any help will be truly appreciated! ♥

-I can be very influenced by the negative or positive energies of my environment, I get energized
or des-energized by them depending if they are good or bad
-I hate having to do things that require a lot of thinking, I like to think fast and just go
with my gut instincts, logical thinking is not my thing
-I like to make decisions fast and whatever it is, will be
-I don´t like when things are not settled, I like to reach a conclusion
-I avoid boredom like the plague, I seriously can´t stand it, I get bored easily
-I´m interested and curious about a million things, but I just want to get the general idea of those things, not the details, I literally have like 50 wikipedia articles on the bookmarks toolbar
-I was bad at high school, I wasn´t interested in studying at all, I was more interested in relationships and having a good time (now it´s pretty much the same)
-I think out loud, I need to say every little thing that crosses my head, I want to share my ideas with people
-I need to talk about my problems to understand them, writing them down also helps a lot
-I´m impatient as fuck, I can be a real pain in the ass if I have to wait for too long
-I get hurt easily but people will never know
-I have anxiety problems
-I can´t hide my emotions no matter how hard I try, I feel them too deeply and if I don´t express how I feel or if I don´t say what I think it´s like I´m going to explode
-People always tell me how expressive I am since I express myself with a lot of energy, I use a lot of hand gestures 
-People also tell me I have a loud voice
-I´m not exactly careful
-I have a hard time organizing my life, I´m always late
-I know I feel too much but most of the time I don´t even know what exactly I´m feeling
-I´m very empathetic, when I watch a movie or read a book I get very involved
-I love to make people laugh
-I´d love to travel the world and experience a lot of different cultures
-I usually attract people that are almost my opposites, my friends are very shy but more down to earth than I am I think, they are not as emotional as I am
-I think everything is either black or white and I make very strong judgments, I have strong opinions. I´m working on it though because I´ve learnt that things aren´t that simple
-I try hard to keep an open mind and to accept the opinions of other people


Well that´s probably not enough buuuut feel free to state your opinion or ask any questions!


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

ISFP or ESFP.


----------



## Tonic (Jun 17, 2014)

I am agree with Eikichi - ESFP or ISFP.
I think you are extrovert.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I saw a lot of Fe, so I would disagree. I think ENFJ.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ESFJ or ENFP


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

ESFJ and ENFP are pretty different types, how did you come up with those? Fe Si Ne Ti vs Ne Fi Te Si...they don't have much in common really.


----------



## Liily (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for your answers! I´m probably extroverted, but I´m still not sure if I´m a Sensor or an Intuitive, or if I´m P or J. I´ve filled one of the questionnaires to give you more information, I hope this is helpful!

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I don´t think there´s anything, I´m 19 years old and I´m emotionally stable right now 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

(flickr(.)com/photos/nkhosi1/14951496525/in/explore-2014-08-17)

Woah it´s a breath taking picture, just beautiful I have no words. I´d LOVE to visit that place and see it in real life, I´d sit there watching the sunset while I listen to music and just think about life, it would be very relaxing, if I can share it with more people that would be amazing too, just the picture itself transmits me a lot of calm.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

At first I wouldn´t worry about it, I´d be like 'okay what can we do now', since getting al worked up wont get us anywhere. I´d leave it to the person who can actually understand of cars and apport what I can. I´d think fast about different ways we can solve the problem, the alternatives we have if we can´t fix the car, if we can ask for help somewhere or call someone. I´d suggest my ideas and if we ran out of alternatives then I´ll start to get worried, but I´d trust that it´ll turn up okay. At some point I´d start to be afraid we´re gonna be late, since I hate being late (even though I´m ALWAYS late because I have a really bad timing). I´d try to keep the mood light hearted even if I too am worried.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

If it´s with my group of friends then I´d trust them because they are very honest with this kind of things, also most of them don´t drink alcohol and neither do I so it´d be okay. I´d feel excited about the party and I´ll want to go and see what could happen

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

At first I´d wonder what the hell made him/her think like that, I´d state my opinion on the matter and the reasons why I don´t agree with his/her point of view, it´d get pretty intense since I´m stubborn af and very intense myself and I express my opinions like that. In the end I´d try to keep an open mind though, if what she/he says makes sense to me in some way, then I´ll consider it, but later. It would be very stupid and narrow-minded to think that there´s only one way of interpreting life after all.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I´d end up adapting, at first it would be very hard and I´d probably be in denial but it is a chance to grow after all, there´s no point in denying it, I´ll have to process it and accept it in the end. I´m pretty sure this happens to us at some point -if not at various points- in our lives.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Ah damn, I´m too lazy to answer this one!

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I think it´s every little thing about you that makes you ''''different from the rest''''. I don´t know I never thought about this actually, I just am... Maybe if I compared myself to my friends, as I said before, I´m incredibly empathetic, opinionated, and I lose my temper faster than them (my closest friends are an intj, an istp/j, and an isfj so... yeah) I just seem to always know things out of the blue and stuff like that, I´m also 'hard to understand' (this is true since I pretty much expect them to read my mind). 

b) I would like to stop being so anxious all the time, it keeps me from enjoying some situations and it frustrates me a lot, also I´d like to keep my temper under control, I react too fast to things and then I regret it. I´d like to be more in contact with what I want for myself, I´d like to know myself better, I feel like I get too involved in other peoples lives and I forget to live mine. I´d also like to control my moods better, to not get so easily upset and things like that... And I´d love to be able to concentrate more! 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I live by them! I just trust hunches and gut feelings, as I said before 'I just know things'. If it´s a serious situation then I put more logical thinking into it. Lets say for example that I have the feeling that a friend is lying about something important, I´d investigate to be completely sure because I don´t want to accuse her/him wrongly... 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Doing something fun that keeps me entertained, having a good time with people, finding something new that will keep me obsessed for a while, doing productive things, talking about interesting things, discussing ideas, learning something new, long car or bus rides, going to dance to a club, meeting awesome new people, making people smile, deep conversations, fun activities in which I can learn some new skill, and that´s everything that comes to my mind for the moment!

b) Mundane tasks, small talk, having to do something I don´t want to do, having to study big texts that I feel wont apport me anything. Also basically being there without doing anything completely drains me, for example I had class today and the professor explained something for like 30 minutes, I felt so tired, and then on break time I talked to some classmates and it was like I revived. I depend a lot on external stimulation to feel okay, it sucks if the stimulation is bad though

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I try to hide my feelings sometimes but I´m horrible at it, also I started to keep my gut feelings to myself if I don´t have some solid evidence, when I was younger I was much more open about them. I also keep my thinking processes to myself, I just voice my conclusion, and if I´m asked, then I explain how I came to it.


So....... is it more clear now? Any ideas?


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

ESFP or ENFP. I would say ENFP.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmm, I would actually say ESFP now. They tend to be more outspoken than ENFP when it comes to opinions for some reason, they can be a little more volatile, I think because they are more in the moment than ENFP. And your gut feelings tell me Ni is in there somewhere...


----------



## Liily (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmmm I see, so you guys think that Se could be my dominant function? This would mean that Fi is my second function, so I may use Fi rather than Fe then. I read about Se though and now I´m not so sure...I´m not too much on the present moment, I don´t see myself as a practical person or down to earth, and I also think I rely too much on my gut instincts more than anything... 
I try to be realistic but I get very carried away with ideas more often than not. However I hate having to study books and books of information, and I disliked theoretical subjects like philosphy, and I like to go out there and experience things, that would be pretty much Se... But then I have those other intuitive characteristics like I don´t care about facts, just the big picture, etc... Maybe I do am a Se dominant and my other functions are even less developed than my Se, or what if I´m an unhealthy ESFP or something? would that make sense? ESFPs use Ni at some point so it could be?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Ksilva said:


> Hmm, I would actually say ESFP now. They tend to be more outspoken than ENFP when it comes to opinions for some reason, they can be a little more volatile, I think because they are more in the moment than ENFP. And your gut feelings tell me Ni is in there somewhere...


Yeah, I don't know how the hell you saw an organized group-focused and visionary ENFJ in this spontaneous people-loving party animal. Haha  hard to tell a person's tone and behavior online, so it's all good. Well, back on topic like the model member of this forum; go to your profile and set it as 'ESFP', because it is clear you are one based on what you've written. I'm Se-dom and also have iNtuitive characteristics; it's what makes us human. Why are you so interested in MBTI?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wh1zkey said:


> Yeah, I don't know how the hell you saw an organized group-focused and visionary ENFJ in this spontaneous people-loving party animal. Haha  hard to tell a person's tone and behavior online, so it's all good. Well, back on topic like the model member of this forum; go to your profile and set it as 'ESFP', because it is clear you are one based on what you've written. I'm Se-dom and also have iNtuitive characteristics; it's what makes us human. Why are you so interested in MBTI?


:O

I am??? It would honestly be my dream to be one...but I feel like I have the characteristic jumping around from interest to interest thing that Ne does... I feel like I'm not in touch with reality enough to be an ESFP. But I have had depression for so long that I don't exactly know who I am anymore, so maybe... I know I'm not as "deep" as ENFP, I hate looking for meaning in stuff. But otherwise I felt like it basically fit.

I am interested because...hmm, I don't know. I like figuring stuff out and thinking about stuff, heh. It's something to do. I like people, and it's fun to figure out why they do stuff. I really don't know though, I'd have to think about it heh.


----------



## Liily (Jul 9, 2014)

hahahaha so you are sure that I´m an ESFP then? The N and S thing is still not too clear for me, but I could be one. The thing is that I took the test several times and I´d always get different results so I started to get frustrated, then I tried to type me myself and I got confused with the functions and I couldn´t decide which ones I used, then I got even more frustrated and I decided I needed objective opinions and I ended up here... I got obsessed because I couldn´t figure it out I guess, and I may have some kind of need to feel identified with something, I want to understand myself better and I thought this would help me so... yep

Edit: HAHAHA I THOUGHT THE QUESTION WAS FOR ME, sorry I got lost!
Edit 2: okay guys but am I really an ESFP? I want to be suuuure!


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah that's exactly how I feel, I wanted to understand myself better. I wanted to know what would make me happy in life and why I get so down. I feel like I don't have an identity kind of, I'm just kind of all over the place. I am probably the worlds worst ESFP then because I don't go out, but it's because I'm really depressed...


----------



## Liily (Jul 9, 2014)

I´m very sorry to hear that, I´ve struggled with depression too and it made it even harder for me to find my type which meant even more frustration. I guess you feel like you lose your own identity in the process but that´s because you can´t remember what you were like when you were okay if it has been too much time... depression causes you to behave in ways you do not choose to. In those moments I didn´t want to go out too, you have to think about the way you are when you are at your best and try to type yourself based on that, try to remember what you were like, but even so, remember that the only thing that can tell you what really motivates you and what you need to overcome that is yourself, also please try to seek help! I´m sure that you´ll start finding yourself again in the process of recovery!


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks, yeah I try to envision how I would act if I were feeling better but it's a lot of work to get to that spot. My depression is due to a physical illness though, not chemical imbalance, it makes it hard because I have to treat the illness in order to treat the depression. My liver is affected as well so meds are no good for me, plus they don't help. Anyway sorry for getting carried away on your thread :bored: maybe I should make a new thread. I wish the ESFP forum were more active so I could know what they (we?) are like.


----------

